# 120 Gallon Stock



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a 120 gallon tank set up and I plan on putting in cichlids from lake Malawi

The only fish I am certain of getting is Yellow Labs. I am also thinking about Demasoni because of their cool color patterns. Other than that I have no idea. Please help with suggestions. I'm trying to find fish of another color from the demasoni or yellow labs to make the tank look nice and colorful.

So maybe a school of labs, demasoni, and another type fish of there size with good colors. And then get like 3 or 4 fish that grow slightly bigger than the others to maybe 6-7 inches maybe. Help!

Thank you

Also how many should I get of each


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum...

What are the tank dimensions?


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks! 5 feet long 18 inches wide and 24 or 26 inches tall I believe


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

"like 3 or 4 fish that grow slightly bigger than the others to maybe 6-7 inches maybe"
Yellow Tail Acei might be what you want. They are an easy fish, easy to find, very active too.

Be aware that Demasoni are not easy nor cheap. You need a large group (20 or more maybe), and they are known for killing each other. A large group is very impressive thou.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I heard that about the Demasoni too. hopefully that will workout. do you have any other type in mind where I could get like 6-8 of them. So I am thinking

6-8 labs
6-8 fish of different color than rest to add variety. any ideas??
15 demasoni
4 yellow tail acei


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I have narrowed it down to these fish. Let me know what you guys thing and if this would work!

15 Demasoni

8 Yellow Electric

4 Yellow Tail Acei

4 Lethrinops Intermedius


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

I think the Lethrinops will be too intimidated with Demasoni in the tank. Will lead to stressed out/sick fish. I recommend sticking with Mbuna. How about albino socolofi or rustys? I would also up your numbers on the Demasoni.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

The Demasoni seem like so much trouble and too much of a risk. Should I just take them off the list and find a similar looking fish?


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

and what do you guys think of Red Fin Borleyi?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have no experience with large haps, and the Borleyi is one of them. I've seen some suggest them for 5' tanks, and some say at least 6.'

I think you should stick with mbuna. The acei and labs are a good start.

Check out these dudes:
Cynotilapia sp. Hara http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2626 Colorful males and females.
Pseudotrophues cyaneorhabdos http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=756 Colorful males and females. Can be an aggressive fish, but you have the tank space.
Iodotropheus sprengerae http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=707
Metriaclima sp 'dolphin' http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2605 Also known as the Giant Demasoni
Metiraclima callainos http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=787

I wouldn't keep all of these together, but could all work with your labs and acei. Don't mix blue barred species, such as the 'dolphin' and 'hara.'


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks that was a great help. I want the Giant demasoni but the site I am going to order from Livefishdirect.com does not have them in stock. I decided to go away with the demasoni. What do you think of this?

8 Yellow electric
4 Lethrinops Intermedius
4 Maingano
4 Acei
4 Yellow Fin Mbamba
4 Albino Socolofi


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

I would stick with just Mbuna in this tank. Haps are too quiet/subdued for the activity of the mbuna and they will suffer. I would also only recommend 5 species for this tank. Drop the Lethrinops and save them for another tank if you want haps.

Stock Maingano 1M:7F since they can be quiet fiesty. I would recommend ordering 14 juveniles to get those numbers.

You can probably get away with 1M:3F for the Acei but I would stock the rest 1M:4F. Order 8-10 juvies of each species to end up with the numbers you want and then rehome extra males.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Ill do that then. Is it alright if I mix the acei? Yellow fin and White tail?


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

and what do you think of the bumblebee cichlid


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Don't mix to avoid cross breeding.

Crabo/bumblebee are known to be very aggressive. Avoid them.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

will 7 Mainganos be alright in the tank with those other fish? 
I heard they can get pretty aggressive


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Mainganos are not impossible, but can be kinda annoying. If you want them, they are okay.

Crabros also get big and get darker.

They have Elongatus Chewere, or Chailosi, or Jewel Spot. All are very cool, but the colors will vary... that are dimoprophic. You need a good Mbuna with barring. It is fun to watch them color up.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I just wanted a fish with colors like the demasoni, and the maiganos kind of the resembled that cool coloration of the demasoni. That is why I was thinking of the mainganos. Should I just not go with them? Also, I want something that will grow to 5-8 inches (bigger than everything else in the tank) and kind of be a centerpiece and keep order in the tank. any ideas?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If you want the metriaclima 'dolphin' then consider another vendor. The fish on your list are quite common. Check out the retailer reviews here to narrow your search for the best possible results for satisfaction.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm going with livefishdirect. I called tonight and put an order in for

8 electric yellows
4 white tail acei
7 Maingano
4 Albino Scolofi
4 Yellow fin Mbamba

But the order is on hold because they said they should be getting in the yellow fin mbamba's in a few days so the order would wait for that. So maybe I could call and change my order. I want to get something instead of the Maingano now, woops. The Mbamba looks a lot like the blue dolphin. They don't have the blue dolphin in stock but they could be getting it along with the mbamba's. I'm just looking for a nice looking blue so maybe ill consolidate and pick between the mbamba and dolphin and just get more of that one kind, then I wont need the Mainganos for the added blue.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I also want a fish slightly bigger than the rest, maybe 5-8 inches. Not many mbunas grow this size but I know some haps or peackocks do. Would there be any exceptions of those fish that would be ok if mixed in with the mbunas listed above?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If you want a hap then stock yellow labs and acei only.

If sticking with your order, get 8 acei, 8 socolofi, at least 8 mbamba and at least 10 maingano(preferable more).


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Would cobalt blue work with those fish too?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You already have 5 species in a 5' tank. I wouldn't push the envelope with another.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

I believe you would be very happy with this grouping.

White Tail Acei (Nice fish)
Caeruleus
Williamsi Blue Lips (Awesome fish. A fish with character)
Albino Socolofi 
Pick one between the Dolphin or Mbamba not both.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Is the Williamsi a Hap? I couldn't find much information about it.
I was thinking of getting 3 the Red Empress for the larger presence in the tank. And not get Mainganos


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Williamsi is a Mbuna and will grow to 7"+. This will give you two species (Acei) that reach 7". There is quite a bit of information available through a Google search.


----------



## Lushaquatics (Sep 15, 2013)

This is the fun part! Starting out a tank and figuring out what species to stock with ... I'm figuring out that to with my 100g tank same exact dimensions as yours... RIght now I'm deciding whether to purchase one of my own 3D backgrounds, or making one myself, but once that's done this is my list potential...

15 Demasoni or Saulosi
5-6 Lab Chismulae
3-5 Cyno Afra Cobue
3-5 Ps. Flavus. 
and possibly a trio of a robust territorial Utaka like Cop Azureus, or Jacksoni,


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Ok I have narrowed it down to this

8 Yellow Electrics
4 White Tail Acei
6 Yellow Fin Mbamba
6 Red Zebra

I'm thinking of adding a fifth fish to the list and I am thinking of one of these:
-Melanochromis Exasperatus Textilus 
-Williamsi Blue Lips
-Synodontis Multipunctatus
-Socolofi
-Rusty
-Demasoni

Please let me know what you guys think and if you see any problems. Thanks!


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

I think the light blue Socolofi would be a good choice. Stock the same as the Mbamba and Zebra with 1M:5F.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

ok thanks!


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

are you buying sexed male/females? if not then you want to order alot more fish to eventually get the gender ratios you desire.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

They said they will try to give me the m/f ratio that I asked for. So I hope that will work out


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I have pretty good filtration.. fx6 fluval 306 and about to install XP4. How many fish can I expect not to make it when I order the 4 types of fish 4-8 of each kind so about 25 fish? Id hope that they'd all make it but I read that would be tough


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If they're shipped and bagged properly, then you should have zero losses. If you're ordering sexed fish, they should be bagged separately. This is of course true if the fish are sent for next day delivery


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Would it be a bad idea if I got 4 white tail acei and 4 yellow tail acei?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

bolly said:


> Would it be a bad idea if I got 4 white tail acei and 4 yellow tail acei?


They could cross breed, so I would not do it.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Is that a bad thing though? Would they be alright aggression wise


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

bolly said:


> Is that a bad thing though? Would they be alright aggression wise


Yes. Dependent on how multiple males tolerate each other.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh ok. I'm ordering 
8 yellow labs
7 mbamas
5 white tail acei
7 red zebras

And then in a few weeks I'll look at getting another species or two. Maybe some rustys, cobue afra, or the syndontis catfish. I'd like something that would add to the nice colors of the tank


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Are the 'mbamba' you're ordering the Labidochromis or Cynotilapia?


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Labidochromis


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Update: just received order of 
8 Yellow Electrics
7 Red Zebras
5 Yellow Fin mbambas 
5 Acei 
1 Taiwan Reef

Acclimated them to the tank they look like they are doing fine. 
Any suggestions on if I should do anything else like add any of the water buffer or anything. Or should I just wait


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What is you gh and kh? How did you cycle the tank?


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I just have the api master test kit and the ph is around 8. I used the cichlid buffer and then the lake Malawi buffer as well. I cycled it with feeder fish, neons, and two corys. plus putting water and décor of an established tank on the filter intakes. Ammonia and Nitrites are zero and Nitratess around 10. Its been up for over a month now. fx6 xp4 and f306 on it


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Good stuff.

Why are you using the cichlid buffer? What is your pH out of the tap? Can you test for gH and kH? It's possible that you don't need to buffer, depending on your readings.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I just used a little of it. I don't have anything to test gh and kh. ph out of the tap is in the upper 7's


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You can buy a kit for it, or take a sample to your LFS. If you know your gh/kh, you may not need to buffer at all.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

gotcha. The Taiwan Reef looks like it got stuck in a corner next to the filter intake, luckily I don't think he was there long before I noticed and got him out. But now he's tucked away in this log and don't think hes doing to well


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

The fish all look great. Live fish direct did a good job. I eventually want something of a bright light blue color. It looks like the cobalt blue zebra and the socolofi would be the only mbuna's that would fit that description. Which one would be a better fit with the fish I already have?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You got your fish sexed, right?

The Taiwan Reef is a hap, and may not fare too well in a tank filled with mbuna.

I think you could try another species. If you did, go with the socolofi. The cobalt blue is a Metriaclima zebra type cichlid and very similar to your red zebras. It's a 5 x 2 tank, right?


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I ordered unsexed but they said they would be pretty accurate with determining the sex. So I am hoping. And yes it is 5 x 2. The Taiwan is a little larger than all the others so hopefully it will do alright. Is there any other mbuna that would be a nice blue?


----------



## mtayl675 (Jan 1, 2013)

I would second the opinion of lethrinops being very timid and easily stressed to the point of illness. Also, be very careful not to underestimate how agressive mbunas get....especially once they reach 3 inches or so....


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Would it be disastrous if I put in a bunch of juvenile demasoni? (10-20)

Current Stock list
8 Yellow Electrics
7 Red Zebras
5 Yellow Fin mbambas 
5 Acei 
1 Taiwan Reef


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If you still want to add another species then I would stick with the Socolofi. The demasoni need to be stocked heavily to start, and would double the amount of fish you have in the tank.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

gotcha. thanks


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Update:

I lost one of the smaller yellow electrics the other day, i'm not quite sure to what. All the others seem to be doing fine, I can already tell they've gotten bigger! 2-3 of the 5 mbambas I got have colored up and they are just so cool looking. But I think that means they are males so I need to get some more females to fix the ratio. They seem like the boss of the tank. I'm planning on adding some female mbambas, 3-4 cuckoo catfish, and about 8-10 socolofi. That would put me at about 40 fish in the 125 gallon tank. I think that would it stocking wise unless I lose some.

Current Stock 
8(Now 7) Yellow Electrics
7 Red Zebras
5 Yellow Fin mbambas 
5 Acei 
1 Taiwan Reef


----------

